# IPB 4 blade 40 yamaha



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

I take it an IPB 16? 

There are four blades that will outrun 3 blades depending on how they are pitched. 

Let's start with what prop you have on it now. What is it?

Andy


----------



## TC (Feb 15, 2011)

I had an 2010 IPB 16 with a 40 Yami a couple of years back. I changed out the stock 3 blade aluminum prop for a ss PowerTech 4 blade. As I recall it was a SCB 11P. I was very happy with the performance. I didn't lose speed (low to mid 30's) but gained plenty of hole shot.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Given the 4 blade is the proper pitch and the motor is adjusted properly height wise, you may notice a drop in speed by 1-3 mph but the hole shot is surely worth it IMHO..


----------

